# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  البقاء لله...التعزية واجبة للأخ صالح الشهير بـ { salihmob } فى وفاة والده

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد**
البقاء لله عز وجل جلاله
توفى اليوم إلى رحمة الله تعالى والد الأخ صالح الشهير بـ {* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] } * *قال الله تعالى: ( وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ * الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ * أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ ) * *أخـــي صالح:-* * أحسن الله عزاءك وجبر مصيبتك وغفر لميتك ...
 البقاء لله وحده ...
 وفقدكم فقدنا ...
 والبركة فيكم أبناء المرحوم جميعا إن شاء الله...*** *ونعزيك كما عزى رسول الله إبنته بقوله:** ( إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا أَخَذَ ، وَلَهُ مَا أَعْطَى ، وَكُلٌّ عِنْدَهُ بِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ، فَلْتَصْبِرْ وَلْتَحْتَسِبْ)* *
أرجو من جميع الأخوة بالمنتدى تعزيه أخيكم
 وشكرا *

----------


## mohamed73

_انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجركم  اخي صالح_

----------


## Fannan1

انا لله وان اليه راجعون. ((( اخي صالح )))
أحسن الله عزاءكم  ورزقكم الصبر والسلوان .

----------


## kojyy

البقاء والدوام لله اخى صالح

----------


## lamine

_انا لله وانا اليه راجعون_

----------


## كفاح الجريح

* إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا أَخَذَ ، وَلَهُ مَا أَعْطَى ، وَكُلٌّ عِنْدَهُ بِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ، فَلْتَصْبِرْ وَلْتَحْتَسِبْ*

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

رحم الله ميتكم وأسكنه فسيح جنانه ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## bouhelal

_انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجركم  اخي صالح_

----------

